
Ask HN: Any good HN Android apps (2016)? - lrem
I&#x27;ve poked around the play store and previous questions asking about the same. The added value of all the apps out there seems to be customised look and maybe integrated readability. What I would like is an app where I can swipe an entry away and it would remember to not show it again. Is there such an app out there?
======
lrem
For the record, I've liked this app's look the best:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=io.github.hidr...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=io.github.hidroh.materialistic)

But it lacks the added value that would make me stick to it.

